# Fehler bei fail2ban



## Laubie (10. März 2010)

Hi,
mein fail2ban läuft eigentlich seit der Installation vor nem Jahr problemfrei.

Jetzt hab ich heute diese Meldung im Log:

```
2010-03-07 05:29:14,711 fail2ban.actions.action: ERROR iptables -N fail2ban-postfix
iptables -A fail2ban-postfix -j RETURN
iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports smtp,ssmtp -j fail2ban-postfix returned 400
```


```
2010-03-10 10:33:28,790 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [postfix] Ban 201.xxx.65.154
2010-03-10 10:33:28,799 fail2ban.actions.action: ERROR iptables -n -L INPUT | grep -q fail2ban-postfix returned 100
2010-03-10 10:33:28,800 fail2ban.actions.action: ERROR Invariant check failed. Trying to restore a sane environment
```
muss ich  mir sorgen machen?
Kann ich das abstellen?


----------



## Till (11. März 2010)

Stell fail2ban bitte mal um, dass es den route Command anstatt iptables benutzt:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ute-instead-of-iptables-to-block-connections/


----------



## Laubie (11. März 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Stell fail2ban bitte mal um, dass es den route Command anstatt iptables benutzt:
> 
> http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ute-instead-of-iptables-to-block-connections/


ok.
werde ich gleich mal (zuerst auf der Testumgebung) machen.

Welche Vorteile bringt das?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (11. März 2010)

Wenn fail2ban das Bannen mittels iptables macht, kann es zu Problemen kommen wenn auch eine Firewall eingesetzt wird. Daher sollte man in diesem Fall besser mittels route Befehl bannen.


----------



## Laubie (11. März 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn fail2ban das Bannen mittels iptables macht, kann es zu Problemen kommen wenn auch eine Firewall eingesetzt wird. Daher sollte man in diesem Fall besser mittels route Befehl bannen.


Ah. Super. Danke.
Habs (trotz des sehr zerstückelten Layouts) hinbekommen und werde es gleich  mal auf dem echten Server umstellen.

Dankeschön!

Grüße
Laubie

Edit:
Grad fertig aufm Server. Hat alles super geklappt.


----------



## Falcon37 (11. März 2010)

Also funktioniert das bannen dann bei dieser Meldung nicht (habe die auch) oder könnte es nur _theoretisch_ Probleme geben?


----------



## Till (11. März 2010)

Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. GGf. mal von irgendeinem Anschluss mit dyn. IP ausprobieren, bei dem Du danach auch wieder eine neue IP zum login bekommst.

Umschalten auf route schadet aber in keinem Fall.


----------



## Falcon37 (11. März 2010)

Ok danke. Habe es getestet, scheint zumindestens in meinem Fall trotzdem zu gehen. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Werde es demnächst auch ändern, aber ohne rescue System sollte man ensprechend vorsichtig sein was Veränderungen betrifft.


----------



## Viperdriver2000 (14. Apr. 2010)

Ich habe es bei mir auch gerade umgestellt.
wurde massiv per ftp angegriffen und angeblich war er schon gebannt...
aber leider flog der eintrag immer aus den tables...

ich musste beide dateien aber erst erstellen es gab keine von beiden.
das ist aber normal?

wenn jetzt einer gebannt ist.
kann ich das irgendwo nachlesen? außer mail. 
also so wie bei den iptables...

*g* ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2010)

Die routen lassen sich mit dem route Kommando anzeigen.


----------



## Viperdriver2000 (15. Apr. 2010)

und das wäre wie? Kannste mir da bitte ne bisl weiterhelfen?


----------



## Laubie (15. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Viperdriver2000:


> und das wäre wie? Kannste mir da bitte ne bisl weiterhelfen?


probiers doch einfach mal aus 

generell bringen man-pages auch immer abhilfe, oder eben mal mit dem Parameter route --help probieren.

Grüße
Laubie


----------

